# Pittsburgh, PA



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Can someone do some reference checks for me in Pittsburgh, PA? Lilly (Star's daughter) has a potential home if I can get references and a home visit checked. I had someone else trying to do it but I think it would be easier to get the vet to call back if it's not long distance. Please email me at [email protected]. Myamom, I emailed you about this but hadn't heard back from you.

Thanks

Dawn


----------

